# Good Small Subwoofer Reccomendation



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I found a good subwoofer that I ended up buying, Here are some reasons why I liked it:

* Very small, it take up around 1 cubic foot, which is good cause our trunks are pretty small.
* It has a remote control (wired) where you can adjust the amount of power going to the sub with a few other controls on it, which is nice because some music I need it, others like Hip Hop I need to turn to way down...
* Good power and sound, not gonna blow the doors off, but I am not 16 years old anymore and only care about good sound...not impressing chicks in the Jetta next to me...(My wife appreciates that statement)
* It contains an amp inside of it, so you can easily remove this thing which is nice, if you have company to pick up, etc.
* It has a lot of good controls and adjustments on the sub itself
* Its affordable

All in all I am pretty happy about my purchase

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/MTX-...58320/catOid/-15481/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks like a good buy...it has a built in amp, correct?


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah it has a built in amp, which was a nice selling feature because it has a clean look.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Where did you mount it? Was it simply a plug and play operation? Pics tell a thousand words!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I have a Bazooka tube 8" with the build in amp,,,100 watts I think,,had it in the Grand Prix and it did a GREAT job for what it was...Thinking of putting it on the trunk of the GTO??


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

the mtx enclosure is like the infinity Bass link but sounds deeper and has a bit more power. The mtx like the infintiy is very easy to install it has an amp box and sub all in one(duh) you run power to it and signal and you have bass. Were as it will be a bit more than the stock sub it will not be very strong in our gto's. this sub is ment for common air space like a hatch back car or an suv. it will sound much better in those situations and be pretty week in the trunk of a car specially with a big gas tank separating the trunk from the interior. just so you know this is my opinion I do this for living.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I think it sounds just fine in the GTO and I have it powered only half way, all it really does for me is balance out the bass in the rest of the car, It makes the car sound more like a Bose system.

It came down to the fact that I still need a trunk in my GTO for work stuff and the really high powered subs...IE 400 watts plus just took up wayyyy too much room. I sat with a custom guy going over options and it still took up over 40 percent of the trunk, a compromise I wasn't willing to make.

I will be swapping out the other speakers in the near future for a more rich sound, I just wasn't looking for "Look at me I have a Big Subwoofer you can steal" sound.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

well to be honest with you If you are happy with the sound of the sub system that is what is truely important. I hope I Didn't over step my boundry by giving you my opinion. But i can say if every one has a different idea of a sound system and what sounds good. My only left over recomendation on the rest of your car speakers as you get to them take time to listen to the speakers and pay attention to the mid bass the speakers produce. My reasoning is after all th systems i have installed for customers the mid bass range lacking. most people have great mid range(voice) and good upper end and even good Sub bass. But the mid bass get empty real quick. Enjoy the sub Mtx is one the best quality per dollar pieces out there!


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

No offense taken man...I am gonna eventually swap out all the speakers but am in no big rush


----------

